# eclipse 3 question



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

i want to start a really tiny 3 gallon with maybe 2-3lbs of live rock and live sand is this a good idea i would change the bulb to a better one for coral id like to add maybe one fish or crab or something any ideas comments feed back??


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

fix your current tank first before starting another one.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

lol thanks fish head =P


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

3 gallon saltwater tank? bad idea. you'll be topping it off every day, if not multiple times. i wouldn't do it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

is this your first venture into saltwater?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

If this is your first SW tank, you shouldn't go with 3g.....try something in the 40-50 or larger range.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

In case you haven't gotten the hint yet, NO, it's not a good idea. Can it be done? Sure. Is it anything any sane person would want to try? No way.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had a 2.5g pico going for a while now, so I know it's possible (and I don't think I'm insane - but some might argue with that ).
However, the tank does not contain any fish. It has only two cerith snails and two blue-leg hermits. I use the tank mainly as a frag grow out and a place to attach mushrooms that would otherwise get lost in my bigger tank.
I have a thin layer of coarse live sand, 43W of compact fluorescent lighting, some live rock, and a large HOB filter filled with cheato. Everything came from my main tank.
I do daily topoffs and water changes, using a mix of water from my main tank and lower salinity RODI mixed salt water.

Honestly, I wouldn't recommend it. It's a lot more work than my 30g tank which, incidentally, also requires daily topoffs, but only weekly water changes. And the lighting was a lot of work, as most fixtures that small are not really sufficient, so I had to build my own.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

If you did set up a 3g you will only be limited to inverts.


----------

